
Watching Amazon's Future in a Fashion Show - packym
https://notboring.substack.com/p/jeff-bezos-fashion-flex
======
packym
Amazon's new show, Making the Cut, is just another fashion show. But it's also
a big Jeff Bezos flex, and a glimpse into the future of its content-to-
commerce efforts. One day, Amazon will create shows built to sell every
product category.

